# Gerald Mason Shaw Savill



## gbmason (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi There, I Am Looking To Get In Touch With The Following -charles Patrick Otway-london, Jimmy Cox-plymouth, John Main/mayne-kinghorn Scotland. I Was On The Northern Star Around 72 And I Was A Steward.i Am Living In Australia And Would Like To Get In Touch.


----------

